# Dynamitec presents FXScript v1.0 for K3 & K4 (update to 1.01 available)



## Dynamitec (Dec 6, 2010)

*What is FXScript?*
FXScript mirrors all insert and send fx of your instrument to the performance view. It also automatically generates a CC map, so you can control all FX parameters via CC (CC64 is left out, since it's reserved for sustain pedal).

It doesn't use any of the new Kontakt 4 UI features, so it's fully compatible to Kontakt 3.5. The script can handle all instrument insert and send fx (no matter in which order you use them, since it detects them all automatically) except for the AET filter effect to keep K3.5 compatibility.

V1.01
- Added a blacklist for CCs. If you want to use this script in a instrument which already has CC control, you can exclude those CCs from the auto CC mapping in the FXScript. Simply click on 'CC Blacklist' and set all CCs you want to exclude to '1' in the table (you'll see the number off CC when changing the value, you'll have to try a bit to get it right, unfortunately it was the only way to get this done pretty fast). CC#0 and C#127 can't be blacklisted by the way, CC#0 however won't ever be used by the script.
After you changed your blacklist, press the [!] button on the Kontakt UI to restart the engine and the script. Take a look at the CC mapping now.

You can download it here 
http://ksp.dynamitec.de/download.php?file=dynamitecFXScript.zip (http://ksp.dynamitec.de/download.php?fi ... Script.zip)

Or go to: http://kontaktdevelopment.blogspot.com/ (where you'll find other scripts as well)

*Is FXScript free?*
It's free for personal and commerical use. Please donate, if you like it  You may not use it in Kontakt libraries which will be sold later, however. If you like to use it in your commerical library or you'll like the fully readable source code, please contact me.


----------



## gmet (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: dynamitec presents FXScript v1.0 for Kontakt 3.5 and Kontakt 4*

Benjamin,

A very useful script indeed - thanks for sharing.

Regards,

Justin


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 6, 2010)

Absolutely cool, Benjamin!


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: dynamitec presents FXScript v1.0 for Kontakt 3.5 and Kontakt 4*

You know Benjamin, you've just entered my head today, took that idea from me, and went back in time to script it out before me! :lol:


Just kidding, but I indeed thought to myself today it would be cool to have that script done, exactly in the way you brought it out!


Great minds think alike, eh? o-[][]-o


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 6, 2010)

I want that time machine, I've made some horrible mistakes in my past that I want to rectify! :lol:


----------



## gregjazz (Dec 6, 2010)

I say we pool our scripting expertise and make a time machine!


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: dynamitec presents FXScript v1.0 for Kontakt 3.5 and Kontakt 4*

That's very cool, Benjamin! 8)


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 7, 2010)

gregjazz @ Mon Dec 06 said:


> I say we pool our scripting expertise and make a time machine!



I already wrote a time-travel script next year to run on K8 last week (or let me see, maybe it was K7.6) :lol:


----------



## Dynamitec (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: dynamitec presents FXScript v1.0 for Kontakt 3.5 and Kontakt 4*

I updated the script to V1.1. Here is the change log:

V1.01
- Added a blacklist for CCs. If you want to use this script in a instrument which already has CC control, you can exclude those CCs from the auto CC mapping in the FXScript. Simply click on 'CC Blacklist' and set all CCs you want to exclude to '1' in the table (you'll see the number off CC when changing the value, you'll have to try a bit to get it right, unfortunately it was the only way to get this done pretty fast). CC#0 and C#127 can't be blacklisted by the way, CC#0 however won't ever be used by the script.
After you changed your blacklist, press the [!] button on the Kontakt UI to restart the engine and the script. Take a look at the CC mapping now.

You can download it here
http://ksp.dynamitec.de/download.php?file=dynamitecFXScript.zip (http://ksp.dynamitec.de/download.php?fi ... Script.zip)

Or go to: http://kontaktdevelopment.blogspot.com/ (where you'll find other scripts as well)


----------

